# covid 2021

## e3k

https://wydarzenia.interia.pl/raporty/raport-koronawirus-chiny/aktualnosci/news-koronawirus-w-polsce-jak-grozny-jest-wariant-czeski-o-ktorym,nId,4981944

----------

## szatox

Zadziwia mnie, że nikt nie wspomina o najcięższym z obiawów: ludzie zamieniają się w owce.

Co prawda zaczyna powstawać odporność zbiorowa, ale na oko 30-50% populacji nadal nie wykazuje oznak zdrowienia.

¯\_( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)_/¯

----------

